# Tolstolob oder Silberkarpfen verwerten.



## Sneep (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

Ein Bekannter will in den nächsten Wochen seinen Weiher ablassen. 

Vom Vorpächter gibt es dort einen sehr großen Bestand an Tolstolob oder Silberkarpfen. 
Als nichtheimischer Fisch soll diese Art nicht mehr zurück in den Teich.

Daher wollen wir die Tiere sinnvoll verwerten und als Speisefisch nutzen.

Was die Qualität als Speisefisch angeht, gibt es jedoch sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten zum Tolstolob

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Verwertung von Silber-oder Marmorkarpfen in der Küche?

Kennt jemand gute Rezepte?

mfG

Sneep


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tolstolob oder Silberkarpfen verwerten.*

Passend


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tolstolob oder Silberkarpfen verwerten.*

Silberkarpfen im Reisbett nach Kosakenart 

Den geputzten ausgenommenen Fisch waschen und Kopf, Schwanz und Flossen entfernen. Den Fisch in Stücke schneiden, salzen, pfeffern, in Mehl wenden und im heißen Öl von beiden Seiten goldbraun braten. Für die Sauce Karotten, Petersilienwurzeln, Zwiebeln und eingelegte Gurke in feine Scheiben oder Stifte schneiden und im heißen Öl anbraten. Die geschälten Tomaten mit der Gemüsebrühe dazugeben, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Lorbeerblatt würzen und dicklich einkochen. Den Reis in leicht gesalzenem Wasser gar kochen. Die gebratenen Fischstücke in einem Topf mit der Sauce übergießen und 5-7 min. auf kleiner Flamme köcheln lassen. Den Reis auf die Teller verteilen und in der Mitte, eines jeden Tellers, eine Mulde formen. Den Fisch mit der Sauce in diese Mulde geben und mit gehackten Kräutern und Zitronenscheiben garnieren.

Zutaten für 4 Personen: 

1 kg Silberkarpfen, 500 g Reis,  2 EL Mehl, 4 EL Öl,  1 Zitrone, Petersilie, Dill, Salz, Pfeffer 

Für die Sauce: 1-2 Karotten und Petersilienwurzel, 2 Zwiebeln, 1 eingelegte Gurke 4 geschälte Tomaten, 1/8 L Gemüsebrühe, 2 El Öl, Salz, Pfeffer, Lorbeerblatt


----------

